# Can anybody help me achieve..



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

I've got this photo below that i really like and want to use it for other things, but what i want to do is keep the gradient of the blue sky (approximately) and remove the clouds. I then want to put a cloud type saltire across the sky. Can anyone tell me what tools to read up on to do this or where theres a turorial for something similair. I use paintshop pro9 but the help on it is poor compared to 8 where they had little video tutorials. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

cant help you there......but looking good


----------



## MarkE (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you got a bigger version of the original image?


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

yes sorry should have mentioned that.The one above was purely for photobucket. Thinks its 2592 x 1944 or similair!


----------



## MarkE (Aug 10, 2006)

Always helps to have a big image to go at to begin with.

TBH, I'd be using Photoshop rather than PSP but I'd have thought that the newest versions would allow you to do most of the same things.

Start out by masking the sky and then copy this area to another layer. Select your two blue colours for the foreground and background to match the original shades of the sky and then apply a gradient fill in your new sky layer to give you a fresh sky with no clouds.

In another layer, using a large paintbrush at less than 100% opacity, paint your saltire in white across the sky. Switch to a smaller brush and add some lowlights with grey to give the "clouds" some depth.

Then post the results


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

thanks, i'll hopefully have a bit of time tomorrow night to have a play. I'll then post the result (if there not pants!!)


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

second (basic!) effort...


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

sorry qualitys not best, photobuckets cutting it back quite a bit.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Serious use of the clone tool there, is quiet obvious, try sampling form diferent areas and give it some gausian blur to soften the edges. also try to match the reflections on the car....


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

only looking to use it as my avatar so its not that noticeable at that size. Know my limits (time and skill!) so probably good enough for me


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice piccy


----------

